# B14MW



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

MORE TO COME


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

off_da_meter said:


> MORE TO COME


Tell me that's just a custom grill and not a BMW hood & grill combo. That looks sick :thumbup: Get that body painted tho


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

Neva2wicked said:


> Tell me that's just a custom grill and not a BMW hood & grill combo. That looks sick :thumbup: Get that body painted tho


custom 3series grille, car already painted 2tone white top, grey bottom. Still have to install the sideskirts that are still in my room painted


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

dude your car is sweet, bring it by so i can see it in person


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

i saw this car in person last nite, it is awsome, good job mike


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

holy crap that is unique! :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice rims and corners


----------



## baz666 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice ride. It'll look even better when you put the sideskirts on it.

Baz


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Needs boost


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking pretty good
my only beef would be the gaps under your headlamps

otherwise, looking sharp and definitely unique


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

There was a car in Super Street or Import Tuner that did the same conversion...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> my only beef would be the gaps under your headlamps
> 
> otherwise, looking sharp and definitely unique


my thoughts exactly. also im not to keen on the 2 tone paint job............both colors are just to close to primer color lol. where are the is300 tail light things!?! but other than that looks good! alsi i just noticed there is a minor gap on the right rear bumper (where it meats the body) car looks good but those gaps (on a light colored car!) can make or break the quality! if it has gaps it looks sloppy. see if you can fix that up maybe the shop who mounted it will redo it since they messed up alittle? idk but still it looks nice (im a stickler for details) :cheers:


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> my thoughts exactly. also im not to keen on the 2 tone paint job............both colors are just to close to primer color lol. where are the is300 tail light things!?! but other than that looks good! alsi i just noticed there is a minor gap on the right rear bumper (where it meats the body) car looks good but those gaps (on a light colored car!) can make or break the quality! if it has gaps it looks sloppy. see if you can fix that up maybe the shop who mounted it will redo it since they messed up alittle? idk but still it looks nice (im a stickler for details) :cheers:


all these products are aftermarket, from the begining I knew it wasnt gonna be a perfect fit but we did the best we can without being molded in something I didnt want since I plan to switch things out back and forth to be once again different (bout the IS300 thing still looking for wire harness,is already painted thou)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

off_da_meter said:


> all these products are aftermarket, from the begining I knew it wasnt gonna be a perfect fit but we did the best we can without being molded in something I didnt want since I plan to switch things out back and forth to be once again different (bout the IS300 thing still looking for wire harness,is already painted thou)


ahh i see. you could fab up your own harness, that shouldnt be too hard. and you could make it so you could remove it by useing plugs and what not.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ahh i see. you could fab up your own harness, that shouldnt be too hard. and you could make it so you could remove it by useing plugs and what not.


True and I know I can, but I dont wanna get a short somehow along the way burn up the electrical wires something that no one wants.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

can you get a shot that looks like this:










Seth


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

sethwas said:


> can you get a shot that looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

>












Nice and unique ride :thumbup: not a fan of the two-tone scheme though


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice unique car, but i would paint it single color the whole car, for now it looks like the body kit has been primed and its waiting to get painted.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

needs boost


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> needs boost


heres something to look foward to: 
heres my friends car with bmw front grill and is300 taillights
(keep in mind this is a show car not a street car so its flashy for a reason)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

damn thats hot, not a big fan of the wing and the rear bumper..but everything else looks hot


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

DAMN! JEEBUS! HOLY CRAP! The widebody kit looks so good in the front shot.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

aphex4000 said:


> DAMN! JEEBUS! HOLY CRAP! The widebody kit looks so good in the front shot.


for those wondering this car has a civic wide body kit, indeed IMO the best "200sx" right thurr


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

civic widebody on a nissan, ewwwwww haha jus kidding looks good imo


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

STILL needs boost........the white 200 i mean


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

^^ all you talk about is boost.. some of us dont have money like you


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> STILL needs boost........the white 200 i mean


why get boost when you wanna go 2mph so everybody sees you :loser:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> damn thats hot, not a big fan of the wing and the rear bumper..but everything else looks hot


Not really a fan of wings, but somehow, the wing "blends" a bit with the car.

Nice ride


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> ^^ all you talk about is boost.. some of us dont have money like you



haha im a 20 year old college student that hasnt had a job in 2 years...thank god for things like ebay, that allow me to sell shit that i dont need, as well as the classifieds section that allows me to get things for a lower price... you can do it too man...just make "wise" economic choices haha

and TRUST ME, my mom hasnt helped me at all with the engine and shit. she pays for my alignments and my last set of tires..other than that, she thinks i have a stock car with a polished radiator! :thumbup: 

and off-da-meter, what do you mean? you mean, whats the point of having turbo if you just like to cruise? i see what you mean. i use to have a kit, tv,s rims, fiberglass trunk and everything...but eventually that shit got old to me...but i still see what you mean. to each his own


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i absolutely love the wheels on the show car
(but i have no clue on how much they weigh, just like the look)


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I like it. I'd get a kick if it was all silver and no stickers like the MB CLK DTM or if it had Speed Vision cup stickers to mock it up like a touring car.

Seth


----------

